# New fiscal year numbers



## Scratch_043 (1 Apr 2005)

As many of you know, today is the beginning of the new fiscal year, and as such, the recruiting centres recieved a list of how mant soldiers are needed this fiscal year (today through March 31, 2006)

I only fould out the numbers for the trades I applied for, but I was wondering what the rest of the numbers looked like.

The numbers I was given were:

Trade 421, Weapons Tech. (land) - 10  - that's right, _ten_ -

Trade 031, Infantry - 600

Trade 043, Cbt. Engineers - 200


----------



## TCBF (1 Apr 2005)

That HAS to be an omen.  They are going to lose more than that through attrition.  I guess the "New 5000" has not been funded.  What were the stats for 04/05?

Tom


----------



## kincanucks (1 Apr 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> That HAS to be an omen.   They are going to lose more than that through attrition.   I guess the "New 5000" has not been funded.   What were the stats for 04/05?
> 
> Tom



The strategic intake plan (SIP) for FY 05/06 is not much different than it was for FY 04/05, maybe a little higher.  Grown ups have not made a decision on whether to increase the SIP by another thousand to start the intake for the five thousand in five years.  The check is in the mail.


----------



## Pieman (1 Apr 2005)

ToRN, where did you get these numbers from? Recruiting center, or is there a online source?  Just curious.


----------



## Scratch_043 (2 Apr 2005)

well, I am also looking for a source of more numbers, hence my origional post.

yes, I got those 3 numbers from the recruiting centre. (I started my appilcation file yesterday)


----------



## Sundborg (2 Apr 2005)

ToRN said:
			
		

> well, I am also looking for a source of more numbers, hence my origional post.
> 
> yes, I got those 3 numbers from the recruiting centre. (I started my appilcation file yesterday)



April is the perfect time to apply, hence the newly alloted positions.


----------



## Scratch_043 (3 Apr 2005)

yeah, I'm glad I did it now, all my testing *crosses fingers* will hopefully be done on May 4th (the PT and Med. are tentatively scheduled for the 4th, as the schedule has not been made up yet. but my Interview is on the 4th, and my CFAT is Apr. 20th, would have been earlier, but I need 2 weeks to book a day off work for it.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Apr 2005)

ToRN,

where have you been ? I havent had anybody like you to pick on lately.

If you get 043, i'm gonna make your life a living hell at CFSME..... ;D


----------



## Scratch_043 (4 Apr 2005)

Go for it, I could use the amusement.

I have been working, and working out, more and more the past few weeks / months, so I have cut back my time here.

Hopefully I will get there this year. who knows how long I will be waiting after my testing is done


----------



## kincanucks (5 Apr 2005)

Here are the numbers available before the end Mar board.  I don't know why there are certain numbers for certain trades and I don't know why they are higher or lower than last year, so don't ask.  I have removed all the trades that have zero or are not avaialble for direct entry.

Crewman//Soldat du blindés	341
Arty(Fd)//Artill - Camp	149
Arty (AD)//Artill - Déf aér	48
Inf - RCR (032)	261
Inf - PPCLI (033)	261
Inf - R22ER (034)	261
Line Maint//Poseur(euse) de lignes	50
NW Tech//Tech d'armes navales	46
Int Op//Spéc du rens	9
Met Tech//Tech en météo	18
Bosn//Manoeuvrier(ère)	15
ATIS//Tech sys info/télécomm aér	30
LCIS//Tech sys info/comms terre	68
NCI Op//Op équipt d'info combat (Mar)	42
NES Op//Op de détecteurs élec (Mar)	38
NE Tech (A)//Élec navale (Acoust)	34
NE Tech (C)//Élec navale (Comm)	31
NE Tech (T)//Élec navale (Tac)	52
Comm Rsch//Cherch en comms	97
Mar Eng Mech//Méch de marine	71
Mar Eng Tech//Méch (Tech) de marine	1
Hull Tech//Tech de coque	6
Mar El//Élec de marine	33
Veh Tech//Tech de véh	181
Wpns Tech(L)//Tech d'armement - terre	10
Mat Tech//Tech de matériaux	17
AVN Tech//Tech sys aéronautiques	126
AVS Tech//Tech sys avioniques	113
Img Tech//Tech en imagerie	8
ACS Tech//Tech struc d'aéronefs	7
Fire Ftr//Pompier 	23
MLab Tech//Tech lab médical   	1
M Rad Tech//Tech radiologie        	1
BE Tech//Tech élec biomédicale  	1
MP//Police mil	35
Cook//Cusinier(ère)	58
Steward	1
Musician//Musicien                      20
Post Clk//Commis des postes	3
Sup Tech//Tech approv	149
Ammo Tech//Tech munitions	4
Tfc Tech//Tech mouvements	37
MSE Op//Conducteur mat sout	44
RMS Clk//Commis sout gest res	22
Nav Comm//Comm navale	49
RM Tech//Tech en réfrig et méch	3
ED Tech//Tech distrib électrique	3
EGS Tech//Tech groupes électrogènes	8
PH Tech//Tech plomberie et chauffage	2
WFE Tech//Tech - Eau, prod pétrol et env	10
Constr Tech//Tech construction	7
SONAR Op//Op de détecteurs acoust (Tac)	54
FCS Tech//Tech sys conduite de tir	45
Sig Op//Op des trans 	268
Med Tech//Tech médical(e)	127
Dent Tech//Tech dentaire                          	8
Aero Op//Op Contrôle aéro	26
Cbt Engr//Sapeur	218


----------



## AmmoTech90 (5 Apr 2005)

Kincanucks,

Keeping in mind you mentioned that non-direct entry trades were removed, does this mean that a recruiting centre will enroll Int Ops and Ammo Techs?


----------



## kincanucks (5 Apr 2005)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Kincanucks,
> 
> Keeping in mind you mentioned that non-direct entry trades were removed, does this mean that a recruiting centre will enroll Int Ops and Ammo Techs?



Int op is in the list.  Ammo Tech is zero.


----------



## Scratch_043 (5 Apr 2005)

Thanks kincanucks, that is the list I was looking for.


----------



## Navalsnpr (5 Apr 2005)

Also, numbers from this list will be affected by re-musters within the Regular Force.


----------



## Zombie (5 Apr 2005)

When I went to my CFRC and spoke to a recruiter, he mentioned a couple trades (eg. Fire Ftr) that were highly competitive with a large number of applicants. He said he was not trying to dissuade me from applying for certain trades, but mentioned it so that I was aware that some may be more difficult to enter than others. Are the numbers of applicants for trades available, and would any CFRC have them readily available?


----------



## Navalsnpr (5 Apr 2005)

Zombie said:
			
		

> Are the numbers of applicants for trades available, and would any CFRC have them readily available?



I very strongly doubt that those number would be made available to the public.


----------



## kincanucks (5 Apr 2005)

Zombie said:
			
		

> When I went to my CFRC and spoke to a recruiter, he mentioned a couple trades (eg. Fire Ftr) that were highly competitive with a large number of applicants. He said he was not trying to dissuade me from applying for certain trades, but mentioned it so that I was aware that some may be more difficult to enter than others. Are the numbers of applicants for trades available, and would any CFRC have them readily available?



If they are very few positions for certain trades you will know that the competition for those trades will be fierce.   The lower the number the harder it will be for you to get that trade unless you have related experience and education.   You don't need to know how many are applying for a certain trade you just need to know the number of positions available for the trade.

The number of people in process for certain trades is only known to CFRG HQ and they are not going to even tell me what they are.


----------



## Zombie (5 Apr 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> If they are very few positions for certain trades you will know that the competition for those trades will be fierce.    The lower the number the harder it will be for you to get that trade unless you have related experience and education.    You don't need to know how many are applying for a certain trade you just need to know the number of positions available for the trade.
> 
> The number of people in process for certain trades is only known to CFRG HQ and they are not going to even tell me what they are.



If I submit 3 trade choices and am willing to wait for my 1st choice through a few selection processes, can I do that if I receive an offer for my 2nd or 3rd choices? If I was merit listed but had no offer, at what point would I know that I am not likely to get in? I have almost arrived at the decision that if I do not get in to 737 with my first application, I will go to school to get educated for it and re-apply.


----------



## kincanucks (5 Apr 2005)

Zombie said:
			
		

> If I submit 3 trade choices and am willing to wait for my 1st choice through a few selection processes, can I do that if I receive an offer for my 2nd or 3rd choices? If I was merit listed but had no offer, at what point would I know that I am not likely to get in? I have almost arrived at the decision that if I do not get in to 737 with my first application, I will go to school to get educated for it and re-apply.



Turn down an offer for your second or third choice and you get one more shot at the selection process.  Don't get any of your choices or get an offer for second or third choice and turn it down again then your file is closed for a minimum of one year.  Turn down your first choice at anytime and your file is closed for a minimum of six months.

If all you want is 737 then only put that down and you get two shots at being selected.  If you don't get selected then you go off and improve yourself through education or experience and come back later


----------



## Zombie (5 Apr 2005)

Excellent, thanks kincanucks!


----------



## Lerick (6 Apr 2005)

wow if ur numbers are true....for sure im in  ;D
291 and 227 need more then 50 .....thanx kan very helpfull even if u were wrong!ur numbers give me hopes...


----------



## kincanucks (6 Apr 2005)

Lerick said:
			
		

> wow if ur numbers are true....for sure im in   ;D
> 291 and 227 need more then 50 .....thanx kan very helpfull even if u were wrong!ur numbers give me hopes...



Yes I get some sort of freaky sick weirdo thing out of posting false information.  The numbers are right.


----------



## Zombie (6 Apr 2005)

kincanucks, you said _"Here are the numbers available before the end Mar board."_ Do the unfilled spots carry over for the next selection period, and is there a new number for the next period? So if 10 spots were unfilled for March, and there are 50 for the next period, there are 60 spots open for that period? Also, is it a quarterly process?

Sorry for all the questions -- I can see that your knowledge is in high demand on this forum.


----------



## kincanucks (6 Apr 2005)

Zombie said:
			
		

> kincanucks, you said _"Here are the numbers available before the end Mar board."_ Do the unfilled spots carry over for the next selection period, and is there a new number for the next period? So if 10 spots were unfilled for March, and there are 50 for the next period, there are 60 spots open for that period? Also, is it a quarterly process?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions -- I can see that your knowledge is in high demand on this forum.



These are the total numbers available for the entire year.  I only said that because some of these numbers may be lower now that a selection has taken place.


----------



## Zombie (6 Apr 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> These are the total numbers available for the entire year.   I only said that because some of these numbers may be lower now that a selection has taken place.



Ahh, okay that makes sense. I thought some of the numbers were very high if it were quarterly. Thanks again...


----------



## Canadian Sig (6 Apr 2005)

When we are looking for more sig ops than PPCLIs I start to worry about my trade! Our career manager said we were in good shape but those numbers dont seem to support that.


----------



## Scratch_043 (7 Apr 2005)

Got another question for you, kin

is the number give, the number of _applicants_ being accapted for the trade, or is it the number of _positions_

just wondering, because I am told that over half of applicants are flushed out of my trade during QL3


----------



## kincanucks (7 Apr 2005)

ToRN said:
			
		

> Got another question for you, kin
> 
> is the number give, the number of _applicants_ being accapted for the trade, or is it the number of _positions_
> 
> just wondering, because I am told that over half of applicants are flushed out of my trade during QL3



The number of positions available for the trade.


----------



## patrick666 (7 Apr 2005)

What is the wash-out rate during BMQ?  

Cheers


----------



## Ghost (7 Apr 2005)

So are there 600 or 783 for infantry?


----------



## kincanucks (7 Apr 2005)

Ghost said:
			
		

> So are there 600 or 783 for infantry?



261+261+261=783.


----------



## Ghost (7 Apr 2005)

> As many of you know, today is the beginning of the new fiscal year, and as such, the recruiting centres recieved a list of how mant soldiers are needed this fiscal year (today through March 31, 2006)
> 
> I only fould out the numbers for the trades I applied for, but I was wondering what the rest of the numbers looked like.
> 
> ...


----------



## kincanucks (7 Apr 2005)

The numbers I have posted are as 0f 04 Mar 05.  Take them or leave them.


----------



## Scratch_043 (7 Apr 2005)

Ghost, I was not given an _exact_ number, I was given an approximate
same with the cbt. engineer, 200 was her aproximate for the actual 218

sorry, should have mentioned that


----------



## Ghost (7 Apr 2005)

Thanks ToRN that clears things up.


----------



## danielbouchard (10 May 2005)

I don't understand:

Inf - RCR (032)   261
Inf - PPCLI (033)   261
Inf - R22ER (034)   261

3 different number for infantry for 261 new soldier???

Explain to me please guyz!!!

Thanks a lot and have a good day


----------



## kincanucks (10 May 2005)

danielbouchard said:
			
		

> I don't understand:
> 
> Inf - RCR (032)     261
> Inf - PPCLI (033)     261
> ...



Three diifferent numbers for three different infantry regiments, DA.


----------



## George Wallace (10 May 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Three diifferent numbers for three different infantry regiments, DA.



He may be confused by the 032, 033 and 034.   They are not MOCs, nor UICs.   They are probably the number of the Serial being run, or not  ???


----------



## danielbouchard (10 May 2005)

Ho thanks for this very fast answer, its 3 X 261 or 261 for all regiments.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## kincanucks (10 May 2005)

danielbouchard said:
			
		

> Ho thanks for this very fast answer, its 3 X 261 or 261 for all regiments.
> 
> Thanks a lot.



That would be 261 for each Regiment.


----------



## danielbouchard (10 May 2005)

Ok thanks for your patience kincanuck ,i read up in this topics and u have reponding to this question before!!!

Sorry and thanks!


----------



## Frantireur (11 May 2005)

So, if they are 261 position for inf. at each regiment, this is around 65 position offer by regiment on each selection board?
Or could they pick more or lass depending on i dont know what?
Maybe this is not a pertinant question but i just whant to know.

Tanks 

Sorry for my bad anglish ;D i pratice on it


----------



## kincanucks (11 May 2005)

While they will try to spread the selection of Infantry over the next selection boards there is no absolute requirement for them to do so.  As I have previously posted the aim for NCM selection is to fill all of the BMQs up to Oct.  There were 79 Anglos selected and 32 Francos selected for Infantry on the 28 Mar board.


----------



## Frantireur (11 May 2005)

Well thats clear up my question 

Tanks again


----------



## Island Ryhno (5 Jul 2005)

BUMP and a question all in one, jeez I'm effiecient! Kincanucks, do you know if they are taking armoured in real time?


----------



## kincanucks (5 Jul 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> BUMP and a question all in one, jeez I'm effiecient! Kincanucks, do you know if they are taking armoured in real time?



Trades that will be selected real time (as in probably everyday) are:

011, 021, 031, 065, 276, 284, 285, 286, 278, and 215.  Anyone deemed suitability for any of these trades will be selected until they are full so get them while they are hot.


----------



## Island Ryhno (6 Jul 2005)

Sweet, thanks Sir! Jeez, I'd say it was real time, I dropped my app last Monday and I got called today to do my testing tomorrow. I could be gone in August or September! Christ I was born for this army stuff.  8)


----------



## Zombie (6 Jul 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Sweet, thanks Sir! Jeez, I'd say it was real time, I dropped my app last Monday and I got called today to do my testing tomorrow. I could be gone in August or September! Christ I was born for this army stuff.   8)



What testing are you doing? I got called today to do my aptitude test on Tuesday.


----------



## Island Ryhno (6 Jul 2005)

I don't have to do the aptitude test, mine is still current. Tomorrow, I do my physical, medical and interview. Are you here in St.John's? What trade are you going for?


----------



## Zombie (6 Jul 2005)

Nope, I'm in Toronto. I'm going for Combat Engineer...did you request your physical, medical and interview all on the same day? I would prefer it that way but so far only my aptitude has been booked.


----------



## Island Ryhno (6 Jul 2005)

No, I didn't request it. It seems to be the method of choice here in St.John's. They have told me that the summer season is their slowest so, I guess they crammed it all into one day pour moi!


----------



## Zombie (6 Jul 2005)

Nice...well good luck on everything tomorrow


----------



## prom (6 Jul 2005)

hey Ryhno.... you in SJ.. eh?

done all my testing yesterday....... and by god make sure you lift your feet high on those steps..........lol


talk about wash outs fast 2 got pulled right after the CFAT, 1 other ducked out b4 testing even began....one guy failed his PT ran into him after outside Tims on duckworth guy was crying like a baby.......i mean he wanted combat arms..... and couldnt take it that he failed........ done my PT after him.... and was pissed that i wiped out on the stairs b4 going to LvL 6 and misses failed me... but she kept telling me not to worry about it... cause this is something that i can allways work on to get it better..... I was like ya.... ill be back as soon as i can and redo it..... should have seen her light up she was some happy that I was going to come back to get this done... LOL


she was a cutie too 

lol

anyway man good luck


----------



## Bradboy (6 Jul 2005)

Prom dude you went to level 6 on the step test? I'm pretty sure the test only goes to level 3. I was told once your heart rate gets to 160 bpm or you reach the end of level 3 then they stop you. Where you from? Maybe they have different step tests for you guys. Cause I know I made it to the end of level 2 and the chick said I passed with an average score. If it went to level 6 than I definately would of failed.


----------



## ab136 (6 Jul 2005)

The level you start at depends on you age. I started on level three and went 3 levels to six,( maybe you have to complete three levels???? I don't know-----just hypothesizing). I do know that there are more than 6 levels; I have gotten up to level 9 when I was tested at our local Y.


----------



## prom (6 Jul 2005)

Bradboy said:
			
		

> Prom dude you went to level 6 on the step test? I'm pretty sure the test only goes to level 3. I was told once your heart rate gets to 160 bpm or you reach the end of level 3 then they stop you. Where you from? Maybe they have different step tests for you guys. Cause I know I made it to the end of level 2 and the chick said I passed with an average score. If it went to level 6 than I definately would of failed.



SJ Newfoundland

i started at lvl 4 and was like 30s from hitting the pause b4 lvl 6 when i wiped out, so that would be b4 the end of "lvl 2" if you willl


----------



## Ninja9186 (8 Jul 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> While they will try to spread the selection of Infantry over the next selection boards there is no absolute requirement for them to do so.   As I have previously posted the aim for NCM selection is to fill all of the BMQs up to Oct.   There were 79 Anglos selected and 32 Francos selected for Infantry on the 28 Mar board.



I was at the recruiter's office yesterday and they told me that for infantry there is NO selection board, just a small review after you're done all of the testing.  Is this true or is the guy I talked to a moron lol


----------



## Island Ryhno (8 Jul 2005)

It's called real time recruiting. Infantry is in high demand and as a result you do not go to selection board, you  get loaded on a course as soon as a slot is available for you.


----------



## Ninja9186 (8 Jul 2005)

Great news thanks for the help Rhyno


----------



## kincanucks (8 Jul 2005)

_Is this true or is the guy I talked to a moron lol _ 

Good luck with that attitude.  Let me know the CFRC/D that you went to so I can let them know.


----------



## Island Ryhno (8 Jul 2005)

Good morning sir! I have a question for you, do you have any idea what the time line would be for AVN,AVS tech! App is in progress, testing is done, but I'm thinking of changing my options to those trades. Thanks!


----------



## kincanucks (8 Jul 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Good morning sir! I have a question for you, do you have any idea what the time line would be for AVN,AVS tech! App is in progress, testing is done, but I'm thinking of changing my options to those trades. Thanks!



Next board is 18 Jul and if selected you could be at BMQ Sept or Oct.  While there quite a few positions remaining for AVS, the numbers for AVN are dwindling.


----------



## Island Ryhno (8 Jul 2005)

Thank you sir, once again you are a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Zombie (8 Jul 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Next board is 18 Jul and if selected you could be at BMQ Sept or Oct.   While there quite a few positions remaining for AVS, the numbers for AVN are dwindling.



Hey kincanucks,

Would you mind posting similar data for Combat Engineer if it's available?

Thanks


----------



## kincanucks (8 Jul 2005)

Zombie said:
			
		

> Hey kincanucks,
> 
> Would you mind posting similar data for Combat Engineer if it's available?
> 
> Thanks



Lots of positions available and the next board is 18 Jul and if selected you could be at BMQ Sept or Oct.


----------



## Zombie (8 Jul 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Lots of positions available and the next board is 18 Jul and if selected you could be at BMQ Sept or Oct.



If I miss that selection date and get merit listed and selected on the next one, is there still a chance to get on the Oct BMQ?


----------



## kincanucks (8 Jul 2005)

Zombie said:
			
		

> If I miss that selection date and get merit listed and selected on the next one, is there still a chance to get on the Oct BMQ?



Possibly yes but thatg depends on how many people they select and when they load them on BMQ.


----------



## Ninja9186 (8 Jul 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _Is this true or is the guy I talked to a moron lol _
> 
> Good luck with that attitude.   Let me know the CFRC/D that you went to so I can let them know.


kincanucks I didn't mean any disrespect by it just a ball-buster joke, thats why I put "lol"


----------



## Zombie (8 Jul 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Possibly yes but thatg depends on how many people they select and when they load them on BMQ.



Sorry for all the questions â â€œ If I applied on 06/22, and have my CFAT scheduled for Tuesday (07/12), is there any chance of me being merit listed by the 07/18 if I can get the medical, physical and interview in by Friday next week? Or should I forget about this selection and think about the next one?


----------



## FITSUMO (8 Jul 2005)

kincanucks, Is there any chance of going to BMQ in aug if I am on the july 18 selection board.  

thanks
sir

respect
FITSUMO


----------



## kincanucks (8 Jul 2005)

FITSUMO said:
			
		

> kincanucks, Is there any chance of going to BMQ in aug if I am on the july 18 selection board.
> 
> thanks
> sir
> ...



Not unless an entire platoon of recruitis goes off a cliff in a bus.  They are now loading for late Sept.


----------



## kincanucks (8 Jul 2005)

Zombie said:
			
		

> Sorry for all the questions â â€œ If I applied on 06/22, and have my CFAT scheduled for Tuesday (07/12), is there any chance of me being merit listed by the 07/18 if I can get the medical, physical and interview in by Friday next week? Or should I forget about this selection and think about the next one?



Only if the medical technician says that you will meet the common enrolment medical standards.  Any speed bump in the processing at all and you are waiting for the Aug board.


----------



## Zombie (8 Jul 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Only if the medical technician says that you will meet the common enrolment medical standards.   Any speed bump in the processing at all and you are waiting for the Aug board.



As always your help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## FITSUMO (11 Jul 2005)

A great big respect to kincanucks.........thanks for your time and responses.


respect
FITSUMO


----------



## kincanucks (11 Jul 2005)

Cheers.


----------



## dk (15 Jul 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Next board is 18 Jul and if selected you could be at BMQ Sept or Oct.  While there quite a few positions remaining for AVS, the numbers for AVN are dwindling.



kincanucks, i know you don't have a "crystal ball" but from your personal experience can you please let me know if  my file doesn't make it for the 18 Jul board, do you think there will still be AVN openings for the next board, (Sept?)


Thanks.


----------



## kincanucks (15 Jul 2005)

dk said:
			
		

> kincanucks, i know you don't have a "crystal ball" but from your personal experience can you please let me know if   my file doesn't make it for the 18 Jul board, do you think there will still be AVN openings for the next board, (Sept?)
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Well the crystal ball is a little foggy but with only about 17 positions left it doesn't look good.


----------



## Lan (15 Jul 2005)

Kincanucks, I hope another question isn't going to bother you too much.  But I was hoping you could tell me if there are any ATIS positions left for this year?  I finally made the merit list and am wondering if there is any chance that I may get my first choice.  

Thanks!
Lan


----------



## kincanucks (15 Jul 2005)

Lan said:
			
		

> Kincanucks, I hope another question isn't going to bother you too much.   But I was hoping you could tell me if there are any ATIS positions left for this year?   I finally made the merit list and am wondering if there is any chance that I may get my first choice.
> 
> Thanks!
> Lan



Only 3 are left so good luck.


----------



## Lan (15 Jul 2005)

Thanks for the info Kincanucks.  
Well, I guess the odds are really not looking good for me on this one. 
At least I have a second choice, hopefully that will work out if this doesn't.


----------



## DEVES (18 Jul 2005)

Kin Canucks if someone was to have all there paper work done mid august what would there chances be to get on BMQ this year. 

Or would they have to wait all the way till January?


----------



## kincanucks (18 Jul 2005)

Derek Eves said:
			
		

> Kin Canucks if someone was to have all there paper work done mid august what would there chances be to get on BMQ this year.
> 
> Or would they have to wait all the way till January?



If you are merit listed before the 05 Sep selection board it is possible.


----------



## DEVES (18 Jul 2005)

Thank you KinCanucks for the quick response. 
Thats good.

So I have a chance. Keepin my fingers crossed.


----------



## Cali (18 Jul 2005)

Kincanucks, I was wondering if you could tell me how many positions are left for 021?

Thanks


----------



## kincanucks (19 Jul 2005)

Cali said:
			
		

> Kincanucks, I was wondering if you could tell me how many positions are left for 021?
> 
> Thanks



Before 18 July 117.


----------



## Bradboy (19 Jul 2005)

Hey Kincanucks.... I finished the recruiting process June 15th and was merit-listed July 5th for 031 Infantry. Would I have made the July 18th selection board and if so is it possible that I'll make an August or September BMQ? Any info you can provide would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## kincanucks (19 Jul 2005)

Bradboy said:
			
		

> Hey Kincanucks.... I finished the recruiting process June 15th and was merit-listed July 5th for 031 Infantry. Would I have made the July 18th selection board and if so is it possible that I'll make an August or September BMQ? Any info you can provide would be much appreciated. Thanks.



Previous post of same thread:

_Trades that will be selected real time (as in probably everyday) are:

011, 021, 031, 065, 276, 284, 285, 286, 278, and 215.  Anyone deemed suitability for any of these trades will be selected until they are full so get them while they are hot._

Aug is FULL!! and Sept will soon be FULL!! so think about OCT!!


----------



## Fry (20 Jul 2005)

Ryhno, you better not hope you get picked for anything other than armoured!!! LOL, I want to see the tat that krys done as well... You better hope for armoured buddy!

Kincanucks, appreciate all you've done so far. Seriously, to spend so much time on this board, doing your job outside your job, on your own time really deserves a pat on the back... and a nice cold bottle of bluestar


----------



## kincanucks (23 Jul 2005)

Attention to all waiting for the 18 Jul results.  I will be away from the office for a couple of weeks so I will not be able answer any selection questions but will get to them as soon as possible after I return.  Cheers.


----------



## Jaxson (23 Jul 2005)

guys this may be a really stupid question but i dont know the difference between these three things and yes you may laugh at me but wtf ... ???

can someone tell me the difference between these: 

Inf - RCR (032)   261
Inf - PPCLI (033)   261
Inf - R22ER (034)   261


----------



## kincanucks (23 Jul 2005)

Jaxson said:
			
		

> guys this may be a really stupid question but i dont know the difference between these three things and yes you may laugh at me but wtf ... ???
> 
> can someone tell me the difference between these:
> 
> ...



These are the three different Regular Force Infantry Regiments that the Army has.   Royal Canadian Regiment (RCR) in Petawawa and Gagetown, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry (PPCLI) in Edmonton and Shilo, and Royal 22nd Regiment in Valcartier.   The numbers (261) were the number of positions available at the beginning of the year (01 Apr 05). Also, 032, 033 and 034 are the Military Occupation Classifications (MOC) for each.


----------



## Jaxson (23 Jul 2005)

thank you for your quick reponse  im off to work.....


----------



## strongchristian (26 Jul 2005)

great thread.

Do you have the number of spots left for Aerospace controller or military police?


----------



## kincanucks (26 Jul 2005)

There were about 42 MP positions left.  On leave right now and can't check AEC OP right now.


----------



## Fry (26 Jul 2005)

are there anymore recuiters on here? since kincanucks is on leave and all... I'd like to know if the results from the 18july selection board have been given out yet


----------



## strongchristian (26 Jul 2005)

thanks kin, do you know about pilot off the top of your head?


----------



## scottyeH? (26 Jul 2005)

Last time I heard at the recruiting center yesterday was  that there was... 217 Infanty and 228 SigOp?...somewhere around those numbers.


----------



## dk (27 Jul 2005)

Just a question about "the numbers."

Once the numbers come out in April, can they change (upwards) due to requirements or other reasons?

ie:  MP  35 in April and now 42.

Thanks.


----------



## Fry (27 Jul 2005)

prehaps a few MP 's retired, or they got more funding or something


----------



## kincanucks (27 Jul 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> are there anymore recuiters on here? since kincanucks is on leave and all... I'd like to know if the results from the 18july selection board have been given out yet



Yeah like that is going to happen. Wait for it.


----------



## Cyr (28 Jul 2005)

WOW 42 MP positions open. Well I've been told by my interviewer that I have an excellent application and alot of experience. So he said that he's finally sending my application (after my 3red interview) to the MPAC preselection board. So if everything goes well I should hear something by mid August to go to the MPAC. Also if everything continues to go well and I get selected by the board after the MPAC I should start basic training in October.  Just have to keep my fingers crossed. 

Thanks again for all you help Kincanucks...


----------



## kincanucks (8 Aug 2005)

strongchristian said:
			
		

> thanks kin, do you know about pilot off the top of your head?



22


----------



## kincanucks (8 Aug 2005)

No 18 Jul board results yet.


----------



## Dakota (8 Aug 2005)

Thanks for the update Kincanucks. Hey guys is this guy true to his word or what? He hasn't even received the results yet, but he knows that there are a number of going out of our minds waiting and gives us a simple update.

You rock Kincanucks.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (11 Aug 2005)

does anyone have a current nuber for 215.  As in, how many openings remain?


----------



## kincanucks (11 Aug 2005)

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> does anyone have a current nuber for 215.   As in, how many openings remain?



Approx. 224


----------



## jo-dionne (11 Aug 2005)

kincanucks, (_or someone else_)

Do you have the current number for _291_ ... if it's available?

If I miss the next selection date and get merit listed, is there still a chance to get on the BMQ _this winter_ (_2005-2006_)?

Thanks

DIONNE, J
Quebec City


----------



## kincanucks (11 Aug 2005)

jo-dionne said:
			
		

> kincanucks, (_or someone else_)
> 
> Do you have the current number for _291_ ... if it's available?
> 
> ...




Approx 61 positions left and who knows.


----------



## jo-dionne (11 Aug 2005)

_Thanks kincanucks!_

DIONNE, J
Quebec City


----------



## mack333 (11 Aug 2005)

Hi Kincanuck.  I was offered a position in 291 last year with only 3 weeks notice.  At the time I couldn't accept the offer because of a couple of personal reasons.  I want to reapply and start the whole process over and try and get 291 again.  I'm sort of uncomfortable doing this because of my refusal last year.  What do you think are my chances of being given an offer again?


----------



## kincanucks (11 Aug 2005)

mack333 said:
			
		

> Hi Kincanuck.   I was offered a position in 291 last year with only 3 weeks notice.   At the time I couldn't accept the offer because of a couple of personal reasons.   I want to reapply and start the whole process over and try and get 291 again.   I'm sort of uncomfortable doing this because of my refusal last year.   What do you think are my chances of being given an offer again?



Well you had better hurry. Hey if you had a good reason to refuse the offer last year and you feel that you made the right choice at the time then rock on and reapply.  We aren't hateful people and we don't mind that you wasted our time and hard work last time, just kidding.  Go for it.


----------



## cgyflames01 (12 Aug 2005)

Sorry to bug you kincanucks, but can you please tell me the number of 737 reg available?


----------



## kincanucks (12 Aug 2005)

cgyflames01 said:
			
		

> Sorry to bug you kincanucks, but can you please tell me the number of 737 reg available?



Approx 66 positions left.


----------



## mack333 (12 Aug 2005)

Thanks for the reply Kincanucks.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (12 Aug 2005)

221 openings for Sig Op.  That is huge!  Now if only I can get to Bmq before the snow flies.


----------



## cgyflames01 (12 Aug 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Approx 66 positions left.



Thanks bud.


----------



## kincanucks (12 Aug 2005)

B ud?


----------



## Pieman (12 Aug 2005)

cgyflames01, say you are sorry and give kincanucks one of these:







Back away slowly.


----------



## kincanucks (12 Aug 2005)

Pieman said:
			
		

>



Yes thank you. ;D


----------



## Second Chance (21 Aug 2005)

Morning kincanucks,

Would you be so kind as to tell me, how many positions are left available for;

Combat Engineer 

Armoured Soldier

Thankyou again for your assistance.


----------



## kincanucks (21 Aug 2005)

I am in the UK until 02 Sept.


----------



## hoote (6 Sep 2005)

Kincanucks,
I recently had my DEO interview for infantry officer.  The interviewer said they were hiring 60 infantry officers at this selection board and did so at the last selection board in May (or at least 60 spots were open to be filled).  Is this correct as I thought there were only 19 spots available for the Oct selection.

Thanks so much ,
Hoote


----------



## kincanucks (6 Sep 2005)

hoote said:
			
		

> Kincanucks,
> I recently had my DEO interview for infantry officer.   The interviewer said they were hiring 60 infantry officers at this selection board and did so at the last selection board in May (or at least 60 spots were open to be filled).   Is this correct as I thought there were only 19 spots available for the Oct selection.
> 
> Thanks so much ,
> Hoote



The total for FY 05/06 and 41 were selected and that leaves 19 to be filled.  If they have allocated extra spots they haven't push the information down to me.


----------



## J.R. (6 Sep 2005)

Any news on Logistics position left, if any?  More specifically in the Air element ... ???


----------



## Mojo Magnum (6 Sep 2005)

but first...
welcome back Mr. Canucks.
I trust the UK treated you well as you have jumped back into the fray with both feet and all ten fingers.


----------



## kincanucks (6 Sep 2005)

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> but first...
> welcome back Mr. Canucks.
> I trust the UK treated you well as you have jumped back into the fray with both feet and all ten fingers.



I was indeed treated very well and I can honestly say that I only spotted ten or twenty suspicious people on the tube in London per day.


----------



## mdh (6 Sep 2005)

> but first...
> welcome back Mr. Canucks.
> I trust the UK treated you well as you have jumped back into the fray with both feet and all ten fingers.



I'll second that - thousands of would-be recruits have been left in cyberspace without a father figure -


cheers, mdh


----------



## pronto (6 Sep 2005)

whoa - Kincanucks as a father-figure -my mind is a-bogglin' .... He would open a lotta cans of "whoop-ass", drink a lotta tea, and consume a boat-load of finger sandwiches.


----------



## mdh (6 Sep 2005)

> whoa - Kincanucks as a father-figure -my mind is a-bogglin' .... He would open a lotta cans of "whoop-***", drink a lotta tea, and consume a boat-load of finger sandwiches.



Sounds like my Dad - hey...wait a minute.... 

cheers, mdh


----------



## kincanucks (6 Sep 2005)

Finger sandwiches, Good.  Whoop azz, good too.  Tea, better.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (6 Sep 2005)

now that we have the nicetties out of the way.  Perhaps something to ponder as you're enjoying the sandwiches with whoop ass and tea?  (Now there's a sentence I never thought I'd write) ;D

Selection board Sept 5th or 6th, it's the first selection board I've been merit listed for. (Unless there really was one Aug 22 as some are saying)

If I am selected, am I correct in assuming it takes about three weeks before I might recieve a call?


----------



## kincanucks (6 Sep 2005)

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> now that we have the nicetties out of the way.   Perhaps something to ponder as you're enjoying the sandwiches with whoop *** and tea?   (Now there's a sentence I never thought I'd write) ;D
> 
> Selection board Sept 5th or 6th, it's the first selection board I've been merit listed for. (Unless there really was one Aug 22 as some are saying)
> 
> If I am selected, am I correct in assuming it takes about three weeks before I might recieve a call?



Usually two or more weeks before the results are released then two or more weeks before they call with an offer.


----------



## kincanucks (7 Sep 2005)

Alter Ego said:
			
		

> Any news on Logistics position left, if any?   More specifically in the Air element ... ???



Looks like six for all three elements but that is based on old information.  CFRG HQ has not updated their numbers for a very long time.


----------



## J.R. (7 Sep 2005)

Could be slim pickins ... thanks for the info. Kincanucks.  Welcome back.


----------



## hoote (8 Sep 2005)

Thanks for your help Kincanucks!


----------



## hoote (8 Sep 2005)

Kincanucks, it is so nice to have you here!  

With regards to the last DEO board (in May) for infantry officers, do you know how many applied?  

Will you know how many applications there are for this board before it meets?  I was told all applications have to be in by Sept 15 by my file manager.

Thanks again!


----------

